# Baffin Classic



## Longshot Ranch (Oct 15, 2019)

Well I felt like it was the "Old Days" on Baffin Bay! I have been wade fishing that bay for more than 20 years. A couple Thursdays ago we went to fish with Guy Martin our of Riviera for 100th time and I think we moved a whopping 40 yds! Must have released 20 Reds in the slot...Kept limits of Reds & Trout. Man that felt good!


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

nice! that's always a great filling. I have experienced it a few times my self and it bad a**


----------



## Aquillin87 (Aug 8, 2017)

Baffin has been on fire all year last went out on oct 20 and was done before the sun broke the horizon that morning


----------

